# CL/Abscesses on our Goats - Help!



## emxly (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi, we have 9 goats currently. All are mixes of Nigerian pygmy and Nigerian dwarf. We noticed 2 of our bucks had these large tennis ball sized abscesses. Buck1 had it under his right ear and Buck2 had it on his chest. We recently noticed a lump forming on one of our does. I'm not sure where it is, but I was told there was a lump. I will check tomorrow. 

We bought 2 does and a buckling from some seller on Kijiji, no other information provided other than "Nigerian Goats". They bred and now we have:
2 Does
4 Doelings
2 Bucks
1 Buckling

Anyways, Buck2 was slaughtered and he isn't here anymore. The abscess was left alone and disposed. 

Buck1 still has the lump and it's getting bigger every day. Is there a proper way to "treat" CL in goats? All are living together. Does this mean all our goats have CL? Do we need to euthanize or new kids? There are 2 nursing from the doe who recently develloped an abscess...does this mean the doelings have CL now?

We are planning on castrating all our bucks in case it the abscesses spread even more. 

If I drain the abscesses with disposable scalpels, will this work? Like if I drain the abscess will it "remove" CL? Or do we need to cull all of our goats? The doelings and bucklings are super sweet and everything...

What should I do?


----------

